# Tommy lee jones boat?



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Was fishing Aransas bank yesterday with about three dozen other boats when about an 80 foot sport fish trolled by pulling about 15 lines with about two dozen people on deck. I know tommy lee jones has a boat in port a, does anyone know if that might have been his boat?


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

What was the name on the boat?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Deep Hunter said:


> What was the name on the boat?


Dunno, didn't catch it was too busy fishing


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

egret said:


> 15 lines with 12 people trolling on an 80 footer come on.


That's just the people who were outside! No telling how many we're on the boat!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

His boat is a classic old boat. Not a sportfisher. Probably george straits boat


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

that was me......... i was in a hurry and ran off leaving the other rods in the truck


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

Pretty sure George Strait is the only guy in that area with an 80' class sportfisher. Besides, TLJ was down in Port A a few weeks ago so I doubt he is back already.


----------



## HillCountryHurricane (Jun 3, 2010)

GS boat is Day Money. It was not home July 4th. Thought it was in the islands.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Was fishing Aransas bank yesterday with about three dozen other boats when about an 80 foot sport fish trolled by pulling about 15 lines with about two dozen people on deck. I know tommy lee jones has a boat in port a, does anyone know if that might have been his boat?


What color??


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

His boat is a close replica of Hemingway's "Pilar". We were able to use a slip next to it a couple years back. Black hull (I think) but in no way a 80' sportfisher. I would say 30-35' old style boat.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

There is another 80 Merritt in the Galveston area I believe. If it was a black hull then it was bandit. Most people could easily confuse a 70 class boat with an 80 footer as well. Could have been Wildcatter as well....76' Spencer!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ruthless53 said:


> There is another 80 Merritt in the Galveston area I believe. If it was a black hull then it was bandit. Most people could easily confuse a 70 class boat with an 80 footer as well. Could have been Wildcatter as well....76' Spencer!


It was a white hull double decker, there were thirty other boats out there, no one else saw it?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

The roundup is next weekend then POCO. Tournament season. Boats come everywhere.


----------



## Hal Westberry (Apr 18, 2011)

*sightings*

i currently in port A and theres a lot of new boats showing up. some nice boats it makes me sick!!!!!

HHW


----------



## jiggin' (Apr 4, 2010)

We were at the same place and saw the same boat but did not catch the name. Definitely not George Strait's 82' Merrit. I have seen the boat moored in Port A across the harbor from Woody's. Not your normal big sportfish boat - it looks like a hybrid cruiser yacht combined with a sportfish boat.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

jiggin' said:


> We were at the same place and saw the same boat but did not catch the name. Definitely not George Strait's 82' Merrit. I have seen the boat moored in Port A across the harbor from Woody's. Not your normal big sportfish boat - it looks like a hybrid cruiser yacht combined with a sportfish boat.


Ok if that is the one then it's a west coast style boat and it has been here since this spring. I really didn't think they even fished.

There also is a 70 Enclosed Bridge Hatteras here called Catchin' Up that does fish a lot.


----------



## TXMKM (Feb 4, 2012)

We came in the same time as that beast. We stopped to fuel up a woodys and they said he put 2300gal of fuel the day before. 95' feet long. The people seemed nice, they waved as we gawked at their rig......"it's not a boat, it's a yacht"


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

There's a 90 something foot American custom named Patriot headed our way. Not sure if they are here yet though.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

*I think we ran out with her*

We were headed out that way around 9am and that beast was about a mile away from us running 20 knots+. It looked like a big yacht fisherman.....like a Westport.

Here is the link to an older 98'. The boat we saw didn't look this big but was this style of yacht. Same folks?

http://www.yachtcouncil.com/Used/98...CA?Boatsforsalesearch=basicinfo&vessel=105093


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, that would be the same style.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Monarchy said:


> We were headed out that way around 9am and that beast was about a mile away from us running 20 knots+. It looked like a big yacht fisherman.....like a Westport.
> 
> Here is the link to an older 98'. The boat we saw didn't look this big but was this style of yacht. Same folks?
> 
> http://www.yachtcouncil.com/Used/98...CA?Boatsforsalesearch=basicinfo&vessel=105093


Yup looked about like that one but with a dozen lines off the back and a dozen people sitting on the first and second deck drinking champagne and martinis I suppose.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I heard that George was staying at his house in Key Allegro in Rockport last weekend. His boat is an 80' Merritt.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Wildcatter was fishing this past week. Couple buddies of mine went out to fish, they took a lot of guys out.


----------



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

If it is the boat that I am thinking of the name of it is Vanquish. Did it have double back decks? If so thats the one, it is out of Columbia the owner has a house in San Antonio as well. The lower stern deck was added on to the boat. Saw the boat when it was hauled out, pretty freakin impressive.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

Front pic of Vanquish
Aft pic of Vanquish

Very pretty boat.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Now that's a fishing boat...


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

It was the front boat, so it's vanquish, who's boat is that?


----------



## Oak (Aug 11, 2010)

FREON said:


> I heard that George was staying at his house in Key Allegro in Rockport last weekend. His boat is an 80' Merritt.


He was there over the 4th, we're just a couple houses down from him.

Day Money wasn't there though... It was in the Bahamas a few weeks ago.


----------



## Capt Buff (Aug 27, 2011)

*Day Money*

I saw Day Money last month in Bakers Bay, Great Guana Cay, Abaco.


----------

